# Winter fishing



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Slow bite today, lost one and landed one.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Thought I would fart around today in a small park by my house. Ended up catching 4 of these critters in the 45 min. I fished it.






Seems they still like those 4" Pearl banjos. Just though I would share.

Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen a bunch up by Yates as well recently.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Had a funny conversation with some gentlemen who were enjoying a few sodas as I was leaving today. Told them I managed to get into a female. One's reply was "how'd you know it was female, I ain't never a **** on a fish." :lol:


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Thought I would fart around today in a small park by my house. Ended up catching 4 of these critters in the 45 min. I fished it.
> View attachment 32325
> Seems they still like those 4" Pearl banjos. Just though I would share.
> 
> Sent from the Halls of Krom


Sounds like a good day! Very small park indeed, saw a couple trucks parked there today.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Went out this morning to the home hole with no luck. Decided to move about and ended up catching 5 Pike. Two were in the 30+ range.
View attachment 32509






They all liked the 4" chartreuse banjo minnow. 
Oh yeah. My buddy caught this nice girl today too.








Sent from the Halls of Krom


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice fish, that female looks around the size of the one I lost Thursday. She hit a banjo minnow as well?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Went out this morning to the home hole with no luck. Decided to move about and ended up catching 5 Pike. Two were in the 30+ range.
> View attachment 32509
> View attachment 32510
> They all liked the 4" chartreuse banjo minnow.
> ...


Nice catch!!


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice catch, I went out at around 1 until 4 and didn't have any luck. Posts like this gives me hope !


----------

